# Melted Anubias



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Almost all of my anubias melted on me.

I removed all melted stems and leaves from my tank. The Rhizomes are still stiff and solid. (Some were soft and squishy I cut that part off)

Should I keep put the rhizomes back into the tank and have them possibly grow leaves again or do you think they are done and I should get rid of them and get new plants.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

When my anubias lost most of the leaves, I left them in the tank. They grew leaves again. 


I would get new plants and also keep the anubias in the tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did the rhizomes stink?

There are two possibilities: 1) Emerse-grown Anubias melting as they attempt to adapt to submersed growth; 2) Anubias rot. If they don't stink it's probably the former.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Did the rhizomes stink?
> 
> There are two possibilities: 1) Emerse-grown Anubias melting as they attempt to adapt to submersed growth; 2) Anubias rot. If they don't stink it's probably the former.


Only parts of the Rhizomes had a foul smell and I took those parts off and continued to smell the rest of the rhizomes and they weren't foul.

I may note that these anubias have been in a cycled tank for a year or so and the cycle crashed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like Anubias rot. Maybe you caught it in time; hope so.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sounds like Anubias rot. Maybe you caught it in time; hope so.


Does Anubias/rhizome rot happen on totally healthy plants? Or is it have to be infected from one with the disease?


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sounds like Anubias rot. Maybe you caught it in time; hope so.


I'm watching closely. Currently I have 1 anubias with 2 long stems w/ leaves on it. The rest are leafless and I'm hoping they grow back.



ryry2012 said:


> Does Anubias/rhizome rot happen on totally healthy plants? Or is it have to be infected from one with the disease?


All anubias have been in the tank for almost over a year and they all just crashed along with my cycle. I did 50% water change every week. 

Only new thing I added would be Drift wood that I boiled for over 2 hours. Let it cool then introduced it into my tank. Wood has been in there for about 3-4 months.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Anubias rot can happen any time. It can also stem from injury incurred from such as tying too tightly.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Anubias rot can happen any time. It can also stem from injury incurred from such as tying too tightly.


I didn't have them tied onto anything but yeah probably just came out of the blue.

Also...I'm on my 2nd water change after cycle crash and everything came back as if it was cycled. Could it be that the filter element held all the good bacteria and helped cycle the tank again?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely it could be the filter kept enough beneficial bacteria.

BTW, I know I give TMI sometimes but I always keep in mind the lurkers and people who may have the same questions but shy about asking. So I try to cover all of the bases even if they might not all apply to the OP.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Absolutely it could be the filter kept enough beneficial bacteria.
> 
> BTW, I know I give TMI sometimes but I always keep in mind the lurkers and people who may have the same questions but shy about asking. So I try to cover all of the bases even if they might not all apply to the OP.


First week my Nitrites were through the roof and I had 0 Nitrates. Ammonia was at a normal level.

Of course! Thanks I appreciate it.


----------

